# Kühler für Router gesucht



## Jeanboy (28. Juli 2012)

*Kühler für Router gesucht*

Ich wusste nicht, wo der Thread am besten hinpasst, also hab ich ihn hier mal geöffnet.


Das Problem: Ich habe seit es wärmer geworden ist (bzw. an warmen/schwülen Tagen) teilweise Verzögerungen in Spielen
und im Browser lädt es eig. sehr schnell, dann urplötzlich sehr langsam, 1 Minuten später wieder normal.
Manchmal ist auch gar keine Verbindung zum Router möglich!

Der Router ist knappe 3 Jahre alt (von AVM) und sobald ich ihn mal 2-3 Minuten abkühlen lasse, funktioniert es wieder stundenlang ohne Probleme.

Ich denke einfach, dass er überhitzt (oder was meint ihr?),
deshalb suche ich eine passende Kühllösung, um den an heißen Tagen leise auf eine gute Temperatur zu bekommen 


Bisher habe ich nur sowas entdeckt: 

http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Notebook...halter/dp/B005AUSKFC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Habt ihr andere Ideen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Stelle den Router einfach wo anders hin, wo es Kühler ist.
In ein schattiges Plätzchen am Boden.

Er muss ja nicht auf dem Heizkörper unter direkten Sonnenbestrahlung liegen ohne Frischluftzufuhr ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, hatte und habe AVM Router oder das Telekom Gegenstück quasi 24/7 an und da gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Ich würde da eher auf Zugriffe und Auslastung tippen bei der Leitung


----------



## Nostrex (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Kann man doch ganz einfach testen, obs an den temps liegt.
Hol dir einen föhn, und mach das teil warm.
Wenns dann uhrplötzlich langsam wird, weißt du worran es liegt


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Wenn es wirklich daran liegt, dass er zu warm wird, dann sowas + einen Molex auf 5/7/12V Adapter + einen 12V Lüfter deiner Wahl.
Künstiger wäre es einfach irgendein Steckernetzteil zu nehmen und mit etwas löten mit einem Lüfter deiner Wahl zu verbinden.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Der ist am Schatten und weit weg von einer Heizung... Der vorherige Router hatte am selben Platz nie Probleme.

Auslastung der Leitung ist auch unwahrscheinlich, da ich meist alleine am PC bin (also nicht z.B. die Schwester am Laptop sitzt) und sich die Belastung in den letzten Monaten nicht
verändert hat. Im Frühling fings an, als es zum ersten Mal 25°+ war und hier im Sommer tritt es immer öfters auf...


----------



## Nostrex (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Wie gesagt, mach warm und guck, ob du probleme kriegst


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*



Nostrex schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mach warm und guck, ob du probleme kriegst


 
Föhn find ich bisschen zu hart... 

ich werd ihn denke mal in die Sonne stellen


----------



## Nostrex (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Auch ne idee 
Aber es ist mittlerweile draußen dunkel, und die nacht ist noch Jung


----------



## SliKuchen (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Bau dir aus einem Pizzakarton und paar alten Lüftern einen Art Ventilator bauen, dann auf einem Steckernetzteil umlöten und perfekt ist die Sache. So hab ich meinen alten Schlepptop noch die letzten Tage Kühlen können.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Versuch es mal mit einem anderen Netzteil

Ansonsten schraub das Teil mal auf, versuche zu eroieren, welche Teile besonders heiß werden und klebe mittels Wärmeleitpad oder Wärmeleitkleber einen kleinen Kühlkörper drauf.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2012)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Kurzes Update:

Ich hab 'ne Konstruktion aus Lego gebaut (), sodass ein bisschen Luft zwischen Regalboden und dem Router ist, bisher klappts


----------



## forsbert (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Hallo zusammen
ich habe eine Fritzbox 7490 und diese wird recht warm. Grund dafür ist auch, das ich fast alles ansteuern muss was eben Leistung benötigt.

Nun habe ich mir ein Kühler-Pad geholt um von untern den Router anzublasen, in der Hoffnung, das oben auch etwas an Hitze raus kommt. Leider ist der Luftwiderstand recht hoch durch den Router und deshalb suche ich eine andere elegante Lösung mit aktiver Kühlung. Nur eine passive Kühlung und dann mit senkrechter Aufstellung möchte ich nicht. Zudem denke ich das Geräte mit einer Innentemperatur unter 45°C erheblich länger leben insbesondere die Elkos!
Wenn keine gute Lösungen da sind, werde ich zwangsläufig in der Oberschale zwei große Löscher reinbohren und zwei 40 x40mm Kleinlüfter drauf setzen zum raussaugender warmen Luft.
Nur das würde ich gerne umgehen.

Diese abgebildete Lösung die ich versuchshalber getestet habe, hat keinen Druck um den Router zu durchqueren. 

Wer hat vernünftige Vorschläge?
Vielen Dank

Gruß Bert


----------



## Schleifer (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

fällt mir spontan nur der Enermax Vegas USB ein. Wird glaub ich nicht mehr hergestellt, aber auf ebay sicher noch angeboten.
ENERMAX - Product

Das besondere dabei ist der USB Anschluss, sodass das Ding überall genutzt werden kann, wo ein USB Anschluss vorhanden ist. Nutze so ein Ding im Sommer als Tischventilator. 
Falls kein USB Anschluss vorhanden ist, gibt's ja überall solche Stecker.:
Original Samsung 2in1 Ladeset mit Travel Ladeadapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*



forsbert schrieb:


> Wer hat vernünftige Vorschläge?



Nutz die Fritzbox nur als Modem und verwend einen stabilen Router.
Hatte das selbe Problem inkl. Lüftermod und im Endeffekt war ein extra Router die beste Lösung.


----------



## forsbert (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Hallo Schleifer,
Danke für deine Antwort. Betreiben werde ich denbzw. , die Lüfter an 12 Volt und werd von dort aus die Spannung dann runter setzen.
Der  Enermax Vegas USB kenne ich, ist nätürlich gößer als die zwei kleinen auf meinem Lüfter-Pad, aber Druck bringt der auch nicht!


----------



## forsbert (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Hallo Abductee
für mich ist die Fritzbox von der Funktionsleistung Top
alles was ich brauche (bis auf das 5GHz WLAN) hat er und funktioniert auch wenn er kühl ist. Nur Temperaturen jetzt bei 20°C,  geht s ja noch so gerade. Aber da liegen wir ja auch schon über 50 °C Innentemperatur. Ich möchte nicht den Sommer erleben wenn wir min. 30 °C haben unterm Dach...

Deswgen will ich kühlen!


----------



## forsbert (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Ich habe gerade etwas entdeckt, was mir nicht richtig klar war:
siehe Bild 1:  wenn die beiden Lüfter an sind und oben auf den Austritts-Lüftungsritzen des Routers ein  geteiltes 4fachToilettenbatt Papier auflege, bewegt sich das Blatt kaum.
Hebe ich das Pad 5 cm hoch kommt schon mehr Luft oben raus und wenn ich das Lüfter-Pad mit Router einfach frei in der Lüft halte, fliegt das Toilettenblatt weg. Ein recht hocher Widerstand ist sogar beim Ansaugen der Pad-Lüfter, obwohl 2 cm Platz sind zwischen Lüfter und Tisch.
Hätte ich so nicht gadacht!


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Frage: schon mal die Lüfter umgedreht, damit sie saugen statt blasen? Weil so bekam ich die Fritz von meiner Tante im Sommer kühl. Dass blasen nicht viel bringt, hab ich auch schnell bemerkt (die Luft staut sich eher im Innern), also hab ich die beiden Xigmatek 120mm Lüfis einfach umgedreht und sie saugend montiert. Brachte ne deutliche Verbesserung, im Endeffekt haben wir uns dan naber auch für die Lösung von Abductee entschieden und auf nen D-Link Router zusätzlich gesetzt, seither wird das Teil kaum noch sonderlich warm.
Wenn du natürlich ums verrecken den Fritz nutzen willst, dann nimm doch einfach 2 Delta Lüfis  Wirst den Lärm zwar nur schwer aushalten, aber die bauen garantiert genügend Druck auf  Ob aber die 40-50dBA dann noch im Rahmen des "Mann-kaum-auszuhalten" liegt, ist ne andere Frage. Ein anderer Ansatz: ins Gehäuse ein Loch machen und ein Radialgebläse von nem Nuttenbuch einpappen. Jedoch wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass so ein Notebooklüfi mehr Luft schaufeln mag als ein potenter Delta 
Ooooder, falls es kein Mietmodem, sondern dein Eigentum ist, kannst du dich ja an nen Casemod wagen (ist jetzt zwar nicht grad ein Modem, aber den Denkanstoss zu nem Mod kann es trotzdem geben  ) oder wie du hier sehen kannst, gleich ne Wakü einbauen  Hier hat es noch einen mit nem Kühlkonzept: [Project] Custom Router Case. Denke mal, wenn du bastlerisch was drauf hast, kannst du dir z.B. aus Plexi, Alu, etc. problemlos ein eigenes Case basteln. Hab mal einen im Netz gefunden, wo ein Typ dem Router ein Case im Bücherlook verpasst hat, da das Teil im Buchregal stand und er sich mega ab der Optik genervt hatte. 
Im Prinzip hast du uuuuuunzählige Möglichkeiten, darfst dir gerne eine aussuchen


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*



forsbert schrieb:


> Hallo Abductee
> für mich ist die Fritzbox von der Funktionsleistung Top
> alles was ich brauche (bis auf das 5GHz WLAN) hat er und funktioniert auch wenn er kühl ist. Nur Temperaturen jetzt bei 20°C,  geht s ja noch so gerade. Aber da liegen wir ja auch schon über 50 °C Innentemperatur. Ich möchte nicht den Sommer erleben wenn wir min. 30 °C haben unterm Dach...
> 
> Deswgen will ich kühlen!



Meine Fritzbox ist mir immer abgestürzt wenn sie zu warm wurde.
Ein Lüfter hat zwar geholfen, war aber eine sehr staubige Lösung.


----------



## forsbert (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

also mehr als 10-12 db möchte ich nicht haben. Die beiden kleinen radaumacher die haben ja schon 16 db. deswegen würde ich gerne auch den lüfter reduzieren in der Umdrehungszahl, nur dann gibt es noch weniger Leistung ...

Aber du hast mich gerade auf ne Idee gebracht. Den Router mit so ein paar anderen Ansteuergeräten habe ich auf ein an der Wand montierten Brett drauf stehen. ich werde da ein 100 loch rein machen und mit einem großen Fan versuchen, der schon von Hause her leise ist und wenig Umdrehungen macht.
Das mit der Umdrehung der Luft werd ich mal testen, obwohl von der überlegung her, wäre es sinnvoller das die warme Luft auch oben raus geht und nicht nach unten erst gesaugt wird um dort auszutreten.


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Hat die Fritzbox noch Garantie?


----------



## forsbert (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

ja ja LEGO ...,  deswegen haben die Eltern und diese zum soielen gegeben.... grins


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Meine hat damals so ausgesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Hier kannst du den Router-Wakü-Mod übrigens im Detail betrachten: Actively Cooled Modem/Router Club - Page 9.


----------



## forsbert (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Meine Fritzbox ist zwei Wochen alt  (5Jahre Grantie).

Wasserkühlung,  --- einfach toll, je mehr man die Betriebstemperatur runter setzt, desto länger hat man Ruhe! Selbst die Elkos können dabei richtig alt werden. Aber in 10 Jahren ist die Technik so weit, das man wahrscheinlich die heutige Technik nicht mehr kennt.
Ich habe zwar noch immer meinen ersten Aldi-Rechner mit Win95 in Betrieb, sogar noch mit der ersten 3V-Batterie und das nach so ca. 2 Jahrzehnten. Den brauch ich nur für Arbeiten, die nicht am Netzt angeschlossen sind (Vertrauliche Daten)  

Also kühlen ist top.
Der Lüfter direkt in der Schraubhalterung für Wandmontage fest gemacht ist eine gute Idee. Aber leider bei diesem Routertyp nicht unbedingt ohne große Einbußen zu verbauen, weil in der Mitte des Bodens eine große Fläche dicht ist. Vom Prinzip her TOP!


----------



## freezy94 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*



forsbert schrieb:


> Meine Fritzbox ist zwei Wochen alt  (5Jahre Grantie).
> 
> Wasserkühlung,  --- einfach toll, je mehr man die Betriebstemperatur runter setzt, desto länger hat man Ruhe! Selbst die Elkos können dabei richtig alt werden. Aber in 10 Jahren ist die Technik so weit, das man wahrscheinlich die heutige Technik nicht mehr kennt.
> Ich habe zwar noch immer meinen ersten Aldi-Rechner mit Win95 in Betrieb, sogar noch mit der ersten 3V-Batterie und das nach so ca. 2 Jahrzehnten. Den brauch ich nur für Arbeiten, die nicht am Netzt angeschlossen sind (Vertrauliche Daten)
> ...



Windows 95 für den Job? Wow. Mal aufgrund ernsthaften Interesses... Scheut man sich da nur vor dem Umstieg auf neuere Systeme weil der Deutsche sich doch eher Defensiv verhält bei der Digitalisierung um ja kein "Risiko" einzugehen oder welchen Grund gibt es in deinem Fall?

Sorry, ist OT. Aber da führte gerade kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## forsbert (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

@ freezy94

Nur eine Rückfrage: was hat deine Frage mit Kühlung zu tun?
Zu deiner Beruhigung, Ich habe sogar nocheinen Rechner in Betrieb für Dos3.3. dies alles benötige ich noch für besondere Dinge, die du wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht brauchst. Diese Rechner brauche ich nicht für die Arbeit um damit geld zu verdiehnen. Das ist Hobby. Mehr vermag ich hierzu nicht bekannt zu geben.


----------



## forsbert (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Routerkühlung geht weiter mit einem Lüfter-Pad.

Leider war der Druck beider 80mm Lüfter zu gering um überhaupt nur zu erahnen, das Luft aus den Router-Luftschlitzen rauskommt.
das klappt also so nicht.


----------



## forsbert (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für Router gesucht*

Dann ging es weiter mit einem 120mm langsam drehenden Lüfter. 
Hierbei kam mir auch der Gedanke, dass ich gelesen hatte, dass bei einblasender Luft in den Router natürlich auch Staub mit rein kommt und sich im Router ablagert.
Um den größten Staubanteil nicht in den Router rein zu blasen, habe ich ein Pollenfilter aus dem Autohandel genommen, um diesen vor dem ansaugenden Lüfter zu platzieren.
Jedoch muss der Filter so groß sein, das möglichst hier kein Druckabfall entsteht.
In der Praxis habe ich es so umgesetzt wie auf den Bilden zu sehen ist.

Als Lüfter habe ich den ENERMAX EVEREST UCEVA12T genommen.
Vom Druck und Luftmenge könnte es klappen. jedoch werde ich noch einen anderen Lüfter versuchen der etwas mehr Druck hat. Den Lüfter "Noctua NF-F12 PWM" habe ich bestellt und warte darauf, dass ich diesen zum Vergleich testen kann. 
Laut Daten soll er mehr Druck haben und sogar etwas leiser sein!

Vom Prinzip her verspreche ich mir hiermit den Weg zur Router-Kühlung gefunden zu haben.

Gruß Bert


----------

